# ELOP, North East London's lesbian and gay centre



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This email came into our service desk, and thought there might be someone here wishing to join them.

Tony



> Hello
> I am writing from ELOP, North East London's lesbian and gay centre, to let you know about the event we are holding on Saturday 26th September in Victoria Park for lesbian and gay parents to meet up with their little ones for some good food, good fun and good company.
> Tickets are available from the ELOP Centre on 020 8509 3898 or [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------

